# Rehoming



## Delilah-1234 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi

We have a 20 month old cockapoo, Delilah, who we are sadly looking to rehome due to behavioural problems.

She is the most loving, affectionate dog but unfortunately struggles with resource guarding which has started to impact day to day life.

We have paid to have a behaviourist come in to help us assess Delilah. The outcome was positive with the belief that her behaviour can be corrected, however with a 4 year old and newborn on the way we are struggling to give her the help she needs.

We have tried all sorts of things to help her such as trading for treats of a higher value, ignoring her and going back to collect the item later, standing up to show her who is boss (which makes it worse!), plug in diffusers to try and calm her - but nothing has worked over the past year.

Unfortunately this training has resulted in her biting us and drawing blood about 5 times. This has made me really nervous being around her when she steals something and she has started guarding my 4 year old too.

I have had to weigh the safety of my daughter and new arrival up and so sadly feel our only option is to rehome her but worry her behaviour problems will make it difficult!

We are happy to keep her at home until the right family come along but does anyone know the best place to start?

Any advice how to find her the best home would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this but understandable with such young children too. 

Not sure where you are located but if you are in the UK try Doodle Trust https://www.doodletrust.com/

It is also worth asking the behaviourist if they have any suggestions for rehoming.

Hopefully in a new home your girl can settle down and leave her guarding behind her.

Good luck.


----------



## ark2957 (Aug 24, 2017)

I have a 13 month old Cockapoo that I've had since he was 8 weeks old. We're struggling with Nicholas. In the fall he was constantly getting stones into his mouth from out backyard. We were successful at getting him to drop them until last month. Then he swallowed a pretty good sized one. He had to have major surgery for removal. Fortunately we had pet insurance. He's in his crate from 7:30 pm until 10 am the next morning. I think he's depressed and bored and it's not fair to him. He gets excited when my husband gets home from work. We have worked with a trainer who trained and boarded him for 2 weeks before Thanksgiving. I want to rehome him, but my husband and daughter don't agree. My daughter has one more year of college and says she wants to take him after she graduates and has a job. But she'll be gone all day. Any suggestions? Kris


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What is his daily routine? Why is he in a crate from 7.30pm until 10am? What breaks does he get during that for toileting?


----------



## Hugi (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes why keep a dog in a crate from 7.30pm to 10.00am?


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hugi said:


> Yes why keep a dog in a crate from 7.30pm to 10.00am?




Don’t know the circumstances but that is an awful long time to be crated


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

